# Reverse Painting Blanks



## renowb (Jan 5, 2012)

I know it's been asked here before but would like some input on the various ways you guys/gals reverse paint your blanks? Method, paint, etc. 
Thanks for any tricks, tips!


----------



## Justturnin (Jan 5, 2012)

I either spray some paint on some waxpaper and use a q-tip as a paint brush or put on some gloves and spray directly into the blanks from each side, be sure you are not down wind from the spray or you wil get a face full....DAMHIKT


----------



## gingerwood (Jan 5, 2012)

I use spraypaint.  Just a quick squirt in either end then set on-end to dry.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I went to Michaels and bought some cool looking acrylic paints in different colors and textures.  From there I bought a GOOD brush, not the cheap ones that come with the kids water color kit.  The better quality brush helps for fine painting inside the blank and helps to resolve paint build up that makes it a headache to get the tube to fit in.  When I just need a basic color, I paint the brass tube with spraypaint.


----------



## MarkD (Jan 5, 2012)

I use the acrylic paints from Micheals or AC Moore. 
I use a brush or a qtip to paint the inside of the blank.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 5, 2012)

I use a small bottle of testors paint and apply it with a q-tip.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 5, 2012)

+1 on the testors paint and q-tip.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 5, 2012)

Someone on here gave the tip of getting Krylon fusion plastics paint and for my it has worked great for painting the insides of blanks. I just spray some in and roll the blank in all different directions to distribute After I think it is distributed around inside there, I whip the access out (like you would throw a baseball, only towards the ground.) . I also paint the tubes with enamel.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 5, 2012)

I use acrylic craft paint. I just use a Q tip to make it happen. I will take a gun cleaning brush and mount it in the drill press to make a little extra room for paint in the hole before I paint anything.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 5, 2012)

Renowb- Like some others here, I use the Craft store acrylics and just dip a Q-tip in it and swab the inside. I DO NOT use a brush and try to get smooth lines or 100% coverage. Geez, it's the INSIDE of the blank. Don't fret about methods or "fine arts" painting. You are just trying to keep the brass from showing through and your painting will NEVER be noticed or known by the pen owner.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jan 5, 2012)

I put a plastic bag over my hand and use a $1 can of spray paint works fine for me


----------



## SteveG (Jan 5, 2012)

Some blanks are very translucent, almost see thru. On these you must give attention to blank prep as well as how uniform and complete are your painting efforts. Sand out any score marks left from drilling (Sand paper wrapped around a dowel rod). Be sure hole is large enough to accept the tube without scraping off any paint. Remove burrs, if any, from external tube surface. Put on a uniform coat of paint on interior of drilled hole and paint the tube as well. (Painting the tube is insurance just in case you do scrape some paint off the blank.). Spray paints yield a nice uniform coat, but can leave a big drip or run which will scrape off when tube is inserted. Caution: some brush-on paints are NOT opaque. Let your paint job dry and cure. Overnight is good, but you can go sooner, at some risk of degraded results.  

Now, with all that said, if the blank is only slightly translucent, don't worry so much. Slop it on, wait a little bit, and go to the next step.


----------



## moke (Jan 5, 2012)

Good Thread!

I drill on the lathe, use a rat tail file to smooth the inside of the blank, paint 2 coats of Cremecoat (Michaels) on the blank, spray paint the outside tubes  themselves with the same color, then use a similar color of testors to color my epoxy. I usually wait overnight for each step. Sometimes it is difficult to get three versions of the same color, so I use white or black whenever possible. I also try to use primer spray paint whenever possible. 

I do, however, like to use pink on pink blanks and likewise with green and purple. I have found that testors small spray cans match their colors for the small enamels. 

I have gone to this method to eliminate "tracks".  Does this sound like too much trouble? I never have issues anymore, but it seems like I am jumping through a lot of hoops.


----------



## renowb (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I appreciate all the tips! It has helped me a lot! Thanks everybody!


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2012)

I have never tried this, does the paint affect the blank being glued to the tube? Is adhesion affected? Does the glue mess up the paint?


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jan 21, 2012)

drmike said:


> I have never tried this, does the paint affect the blank being glued to the tube? Is adhesion affected? Does the glue mess up the paint?



I have not had a failure yet because of painting. But I use epoxy. I have seen a few that use CA mention that they had some fail.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 21, 2012)

drmike said:


> I have never tried this, does the paint affect the blank being glued to the tube? Is adhesion affected? Does the glue mess up the paint?



I use CA and the only time I had an issue is if I didn't wait overnight to let the paint cure.   As long as the paint is fully dry I've never had a problem, and I use pretty cheap acrylic paints.


----------



## Wingdoctor (Jan 21, 2012)

I use the Krylon Fusion paint. It is for plastics and it really bonds to the acrylic. I hold the drilled blank in an old set of pliers and spray into both ends. I let it drip for a few seconds and then turn it over and let it drip out of the other end. I usually set it down on one end for a few minutes on a piece of paper and then tip it over so that air can get in both ends to dry the paint. Glue, epoxy for me, sticks to it very well and the tube disappears. The Fusion is carried at Wal-Mart so it is fairly reasonable. I use black or white depending on the color of the blank.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 21, 2012)

moke said:


> Good Thread!
> 
> I drill on the lathe, use a rat tail file to smooth the inside of the blank, paint 2 coats of Cremecoat (Michaels) on the blank, spray paint the outside tubes  themselves with the same color, then use a similar color of testors to color my epoxy. I usually wait overnight for each step. Nova Midi Chuck - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning. it is difficult to get three versions of the same color, so I use white or black whenever possible. I also try to use primer spray paint whenever possible.
> 
> ...



+1 on the Delta Crembcoat paint! MesquiteMan turned me on to this paint several years ago when I was having issues with glue pockets showing through clear cactus blanks.

Since I've found this paint, the "glue pockets" have disappeared.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

A while ago Curtis (Mesquiteman) made this video, hope this will help: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnVaA1Ppa14


----------



## skiprat (Jan 21, 2012)

I absolutely hate the phrase '*reverse* painting'  Jeesh, we don't take the paint *off* or do it with our arms behind our backs.!!

But, whatever you call it, I of course do it too. Q tip, acrylic paints. Normally either black or white. Sometimes red or blue. 

I apply it liberally with the Q tip, then push and twist the brass tube in and out and wipe off the excess from the tube. I do this several times, which does a couple of things. First it gets rids of the extra paint that might make it too tight to glue the tube in once it dries, but the twisty pully action spreads the paint nicely into the drill mark grooves. :biggrin:


----------



## drmike (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm new to this site and I am amazed at how responsive and helpful everyone is, I appreciate it. Thanks to all!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 21, 2012)

I've use many of the above method already mentioned. Whatever I have on hand that seems a good color for painting inside the blank. Granted I have a bout 50 colors of old Testors paints (form my days making scale models as a kid) to choose from, but some leftover cans of spray paint from various household projects. It that ever runs out, then I'll worry about what to buy. Artist brushes, also in my model painting kit, works well for spreading the paint on the inside of the blanks.


----------

